# My first speeding ticket in the age of 43.



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

Kawabata said:


> I got my first speeding ticket before I was old enough to drive, so you are better off than me.


I got my first one at age 17 in a 1953 Studebaker Champion.


----------



## KWN-E39 (Feb 19, 2021)

pbrunnen said:


> I’ve been flashing my lights at slow left-lane drivers for 40 years all across the US


You haven't come across me then cuz if someone flashes there damn brights behind me they get a windshield full of bright ass brake lights, and that's no "Urban Legend BS"


----------



## PC1978 (Aug 26, 2020)

For slow left lane drivers I don’t flash lights.
I give them a chance to get over.
If they don’t, when the opportunity arises I pass them on the right.
Then I get back in front of them in the left lane and let my foot off the gas, I don’t brake check them - don’t feel like getting rear ended.
Once I’m going 20-30 mph hour under the speed limit (and/or people are now flying by us on the right) they usually get the hint and get over.
But if not, I’ve got all day.
And when they do I speed back up and go on my merry way.

Usually they have a bewildered look on their face like they don’t understand what’s going on, but sometimes they are pissed (Oh I’m sorry, you can piss off a whole interstate full of traffic, but how dare someone make you mad).

I don’t do this all the time, just when I’m in the mood, and when some one is egregiously blocking traffic (plenty of opportunity to get over but won’t, and making others make more and riskier lane changes/maneuvers to get around them), with no regard for others using the left lane.
Most of the time I just pass on the right when I can and get on down the road.
And make sure your car is at least as fast as theirs, cause you probably don’t want them getting back in front of you if they decide to floor it, although usually they just get the hint and move over.


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Jan 20, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> Don’t! It’s too aggressive. Here in the US an apocryphal gang initiation is to return ‘fire’ on a vehicle flashing high beams.
> 
> Drop back and wait a bit. Turn your camera on, even a cellphone. Getting a speeding citation will only make one later yet. My career was in USN nuclear power, first enlisted operator then qualified engineer civilian; I will not be late - ever - even if that means being stupid early. “Hurry while you can so you don’t have to hurry when you cannot.”
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's an Urban Myth - there are no recorded cases of this happening.....


----------



## KWN-E39 (Feb 19, 2021)

Turbo2Pete said:


> Yeah, that's an Urban Myth - there are no recorded cases of this happening.....


How deep are your pockets? You willing to put a large amount of cash on your statement?


----------



## Forddenial (9 mo ago)

So the three cases of people driving through gang territory flashing lights at people cruising make it real? Just sayin.......


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

KWN-E39 said:


> You haven't come across me then cuz if someone flashes there damn brights behind me they get a windshield full of bright ass brake lights, and that's no "Urban Legend BS"


I'll never forget the time I was driving on I-465 in Indy when I had a driver in front of me that not only touched his brake lights but actually caused other motorists to hit their brakes as well. This started a lot of confusion and I almost slammed into the rear of this guy for doing what he did although I was 3 car lengths from his rear end and it was a bright sunny day about 1pm. Suddenly, a deputy sheriff pulled both of us over and as he approached me, he asked me if I was ok and I told him I was somewhat dazed at why the guy in front of me hit his brakes cause there was no one in front of him and I was about 3 lengths behind him. I then watched the deputy literally drag the guy out of his car and took him to the curb and was chewing him out. The deputy later told me the guy told him that he likes to slam his brakes on or tap his brakes to get someone's attention and to keep them off his rear end. He ticketed the driver for unsafe driving and told me that he could have ticketed him for reckless driving because he nearly caused an accident.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

KWN-E39 said:


> How deep are your pockets? You willing to put a large amount of cash on your statement?


The USA needs to do what Germany does on the Autobahn, so I've been told. If a slow driver is in the fast lane and will not yield to faster traffic, then the driver will get a ticket. I've read where the ticket is rather expensive and is based on your yearly income. 

I also recall many years ago when I was a trucker passing through Houston. I saw a guy fly past me at an ungodly speed and then I watched a car get into the left lane and slow down. The slow driver would not yield to the traffic behind them and eventually was forced to the side of the road by law enforcement. Little did the slow driver know at the time but the traffic that was trying to pass was law enforcement trying to catch a bank robber. I saw it on the news later on that day and according to the news outlet, the slow driver was ticketed and also charged for obstructing justice. 

What I don't understand is why slow drivers have to get into the left lane. I've had people brake-check me and I was in a big hurry one time as I was on the way to the hospital with my passenger having a heart attack. Had he died, I would have given the family the plate number of the slow driver in hopes of the slow driver having deep pockets to pay the family for their loss.


----------



## coupe15 (Jun 6, 2020)

Last speeding ticket I got was in 1983 I think. 

28 mph in a 25 mph zone. I was trying not to run over parts of a large dog several other vehicles must have hit as the parts and blood were all over the road on that little bridge. Speed limit sign was snugged up to the far side of the bridge, town cop was behind a big sign and got me for 3 mph over the speed limit. He wanted my driver's license so I pulled out my wallet and opened it up. He saw my badge, asked me where I worked and I told him. He wrote me a ticket anyway. Man, was my Chief pissed off. Made a phone call, cussed the hell out of someone on the other end and I still had to pay the fine/court costs for 3 mpg over the speed limit. Those small towns have to make money one way or the other.

I have done more than 4 times 28 mph several times since then. But no more speeding tickets.

Here in VA 80 or 85 mph - or 20 mph over the posted speed limit - is considered reckless driving and the charges/fines are much higher. Sometimes they even get jail time (3 to 5 days) for reckless driving.


----------



## Forddenial (9 mo ago)

This is why i like my radar detector. Unless the town is more focused on other crimes (waukegan has ALOT of shootings) the cops ride around with their radar constantly running. I've run cobras ever since 2009 and saved hella money on tickets because sometimes you just gotta go fast


----------



## Pete_NZ (Jan 28, 2018)

lgr122 said:


> 25yrs of driving and now they caught me.


You clearly haven’t been trying hard enough. I got my first speeding ticket before even having a license. Riding what was my 3rd motorbike, a Yamaha RD400. Just lied that I didn’t have it on me. 
The hilarious part is I just presented the ticket and paid it the next day which I figured at the time might (!) stop further follow-up. It did. 
Oh the glorious days before fully integrated computer databases.


----------



## lgr122 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah well, I'm not afraid of speed itself, not in fine BMW which I took care myself.

But been trying to be smart money wise.. kind of couldn't afford extra payment, but that's still ok.

Losing licence would mean losing job, house, maybe even family... 

Been driving that same road to work since 2014, maybe I get more arrogant/careless over time.

Atleast didn't meet same motorcycle police in same place today. I made sure not getting strike two before even paying first one.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

coupe15 said:


> Here in VA 80 or 85 mph - or 20 mph over the posted speed limit - is considered reckless driving and the charges/fines are much higher. Sometimes they even get jail time (3 to 5 days) for reckless driving.


VA is one of the main reasons my cars don’t wear their front plates, VA (along with MD and NC) cops go out of their way to pull over NY cars. One of my father’s sergeants got pulled over 15 years ago for 72 in a 70 on I95 by a VA trooper AND a sheriff, at the same time, and received tickets from both of them for the same offense. When he flashed his NYSP badge, they told him they’d arrest him if he kept up with the disorderly conduct. 

I’ve been pulled over a couple of times in my 20 years of licensed driving. Only once did I get a ticket, in NC on 158 (driving my wife’s Pacifica no less, which is forgotten to remove the front plate from). Imagine their surprise when I showed up to court and got the ticket thrown out because of some factual errors on the ticket. I have a CDL, so infractions of any sort ramp up a few notches. 

That’s why I love driving my ACVW. It feels like I’m screaming down the road from inside, yet always appear slow on the outside. 


Via the interwebs


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Jan 20, 2017)

Forddenial said:


> So the three cases of people driving through gang territory flashing lights at people cruising make it real? Just sayin.......


You found actual reports of this? - I didn't. I also work with law enforcement and hear all hte scams and garbage that comes along.


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Jan 20, 2017)

rick47591 said:


> The USA needs to do what Germany does on the Autobahn, so I've been told. If a slow driver is in the fast lane and will not yield to faster traffic, then the driver will get a ticket. I've read where the ticket is rather expensive and is based on your yearly income.
> 
> I also recall many years ago when I was a trucker passing through Houston. I saw a guy fly past me at an ungodly speed and then I watched a car get into the left lane and slow down. The slow driver would not yield to the traffic behind them and eventually was forced to the side of the road by law enforcement. Little did the slow driver know at the time but the traffic that was trying to pass was law enforcement trying to catch a bank robber. I saw it on the news later on that day and according to the news outlet, the slow driver was ticketed and also charged for obstructing justice.
> 
> What I don't understand is why slow drivers have to get into the right lane. I've had people brake-check me and I was in a big hurry one time as I was on the way to the hospital with my passenger having a heart attack. Had he died, I would have given the family the plate number of the slow driver in hopes of the slow driver having deep pockets to pay the family for their loss.


The "RIGHT" lane? - in the US, the Right is the SLOW lane.... maybe that's the problem, people got their lanes mied up...


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Jan 20, 2017)

KWN-E39 said:


> How deep are your pockets? You willing to put a large amount of cash on your statement?


Nope - but I am willing, and DO flash my brights at every idiot driving dark - and I can be obnoxious about it.

Not afraid at all. and I'm half the time in 'those' naighborhoods. (hell, MY neighborhood is turning into one...)


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Turbo2Pete said:


> You found actual reports of this? - I didn't. I also work with law enforcement and hear all hte scams and garbage that comes along.


Remember, this is teh interwebz and EVERYBODY “works with law enforcement.”


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Jan 20, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> Remember, this is teh interwebz and EVERYBODY “works with law enforcement.”


If you say so - (shrug)


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Turbo2Pete said:


> If you say so - (shrug)


YOU said so - (shrug)


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Jan 20, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> YOU said so - (shrug)


I didn't make a generalization about 'everybody'... you did... 

How about posting some links to actual reports of incidents?


----------

